# web-app läuft nicht



## The-Reaxion (15. Okt 2008)

Hi erstmal,

ich hab eine web application in eclipse gemacht das als Startseite eine html-Datei zeigt. Diese habe ich mit ant in ein war-file verpackt und mit glassfish deployed, indem ich es ins autodeploy-Verzeichnis gelegt hab und startserv.bat
aufgerufen hab. Die war-Datei und die war-deployed-Datei hab ich dann per FileZilla auf den t-online-Server geladen. Als ich dann in Firefox die Url eingebe, kommt ein Fehler: _Forbidden. You dont have permission to access /test/ on  this server._

Weiß jemand was ich falsch gemacht hab?[/i]


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Okt 2008)

ich weiß jetzt nicht was du konkret falsch gemacht hast, aber wenn der erwähnte t-online-server irgendetwas mit dieser liste zu tun hat, frage ich mich, wie du auf die idee kommst, dort irgendwelche J2EE-sachen hochzuladen? ???:L
Falls das alles schon sinn und zweck hat, dann sorry, wie gesagt kann ich (noch) nichts zu dem eigentlichen problem sagen. :roll:


----------



## The-Reaxion (16. Okt 2008)

Also liegt das gar nicht an mir, sondern am Server?

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Server, auf den man die Dateien lädt, beim t-online Homepagepaket Starter web application wiedergeben kann?
(Stammadresse: xxx.homepage.t-online.de)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Okt 2008)

Also, wenn ich dieser features-liste glauben schenken sollte, sieht es so aus, als ob die auf diesen serven nicht mal Unterstützung für PHP 5 haben, d.h. selbst da zwischen 5-8 Jahren nachholbedarf haben. Von Java Enterprise unterstützung ganz zu schweigen :autsch:


----------



## The-Reaxion (18. Okt 2008)

Nur noch eine Letzte Frage dann bin ich glücklich:

Kann mir jemand ein paar Serverbetreiber nennen die Java EE unterstützen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Okt 2008)

für ordentliche webhosts bringt google viele ergebnisse.

wenn du das nur kostenlos ausprobieren willst, dann fallen mir eigentlich nur 
-MyJavaServer (dicht?)
-Trap17 (englischsprachig, und da muss man irgendein forum unterstützen)
-EatJ (sieht recht vernünftig aus, aber man muss sich da oft melden, sonst wird man ohne verwarnung gelöscht)

ein. Also, da ist das angebot leider nicht so reich, als wenn man in PHP was testen wollte.

Wenn du bisschen kleingeld dafür aufwenden willst, dann ist das aber eh egal...


----------

